# المنتدى منتدى الأقسام العامه الأقسام العامه القسم الاسلامي  -ما الحكمُ الشرعيُّ بمن يقول: "الله كان ولاَ مَكان"؟

## سراج منير

* -ما الحكمُ الشرعيُّ بمن يقول: "الله كان ولاَ مَكان"؟ 
الحمد لله رب العالمين  
  مثل هذا النفي يرد كثيرًا على ألسنة المتكلمين من علماء الكلامِ نفيًا أو إثباتًا؛ فنفي المكان كإثباتِه، كذلك نفي الجهة بالنسبة لله -عزَّ وجلَّ- كإثباتها، والأمثلة في مثلها كثيرة.والجواب الصحيح:
أنَّه لا يجوز إنكار شيء من هذه الألفاظ أو إثباتها إلا بعد أن نتبيَّن المعنى الذي يقصدة المُثبت لهذه الألفاظ أو نافيها. 
فنعود بعد هذه التوطئة، وبعد هذه المقدمة الوجيزة إلى الإجابة عن السؤال مباشرة؛ فنقول، بناءً على هذه المقدمة نقول:
إن كان الذي يقول: 
"كان الله ولا مكان" إنما يعني تحقيق أنَّ الله عزَّ وجلَّ- هو الأوَّل، وهو أزليٌّ أبديٌّ لا أول له، وإنَّه كما جاء في الحديث الصَّحيح: ((كَانَ اللهُ وَلاَ شَيْءَ مَعَهُ؛ ثُمَّ خَلَقَ اللهُ الْعَرْشَ)). 
فقوله عليه السلام في هذا الحديث: ((كَانَ اللهُ وَلاَ شَيْءَ مَعَهُ))؛ أي: مِن المخلوقات. 
ومما لا شك فيه أن المكان إنما وُجِدَ بالكونِ؛ أي: بقوله تبارك وتعالى: ﴿كُنْ فَيَكُونُ﴾‏؛ كما قال في القرآن الكريم:  
﴿إِنَّمَا أَمْرُهُ إِذَا أَرَادَ شَيْئًا أَنْ يَقُولَ لَهُ كُنْ فَيَكُونُ﴾‏  
فإذا كان الله ولا شيء معه؛ ثم قال للعرش: كن؛ فكان؛ فإذن كان الله ولا مكان؛ لأن المكان مشتقٌ من الكون. 
أمَّا إن كان الذي ينفي هذا المعنى للمكان يعني به ما يُعارض الشَّرع في توهمه من بعض النُّصوص الشرعية المقطوع ثبوتها ودلالتها أنَّها تعني إثبات المكان لله -عزَّ وجلَّ-  
وقد عرفنا أن المكان كان بعد أن لم يكن، وأنَّ الله غنيٌّ عن العالمين؛ لكن لما جاءت بعض النُّصوص المقطوع ثبوتها، والمقطوع دلالتها، وكل هذه الأدلة تدور حول إثبات العلو للعليِّ الغفَّار؛ فحينئذٍ قد يتوهم بعض النَّاس أننا إذا قلنا بما دلت عليه هذه النصوص القاطعة ثبوتًا ودلالةً أننا أثبتنا لله المكان.وبناءً على هذا التَّوهم؛ 
 أي: بعض النَّاس يتوهمون من إثبات صفة العلو لله -عزَّ وجلَّ- على المخلوقات كلها، يتوهمون من هذا الإثبات أن ذلك يستلزم جعل الله -عزَّ وجلَّ- في مكان.إذن هم يقولون: "كان الله ولا مكان".  
هنا نقول: النفي باطلٌ، أمَّا الإثبات السابق؛ فصحيحٌ، وشتَّان بين المعنى الأوَّل: معنى الإثبات، ومعنى النَّفي 
 لأنَّ معنى النَّفي ينفي دلالات قاطعة، ومعنى الإثبات للمكان يثبتُ دلالات قاطعة؛ هي: أنَّ الله -عزَّ وجلَّ- كان ولا شيء معه، فلما خلق الخلق وُجِدَ مكان؛ ولكن الله -عزَّ وجلَّ- غنيٌّ عن المكان، وغنيٌّ عن الزَّمان، ولا يلزم مُطلقًا أن يكون الله -عزَّ وجلَّ- في مكان؛ حينما يُثبِتُ أهل السنة جميعهم لله -عزَّ وجلَّ- صفة العلو التي نشهد بها في كل سجود نسجده؛ فنقول فيه: 
"سبحان ربي الأعلى". 
إذن ثبت بهذا البيان، وبهذا الجواب عن ذاك السُّؤال: أنَّه لا يجوز نفي أو إثبات معنىً للفظٍ لم يرد عن الله ورسوله؛ وإنما هو اصطلاحٌ بين النَّاس، ففي الحالة هذه ننظر إلى مقصد المتكلِّم؛ فإن كان مقصده يوافق الشَّريعة؛
 قلنا: لله مكان بهذا المعنى. 
وإن كان يعني ما يخالف الشَّريعة؛ قلنا: لا، ليس لله مكان بهذا المعنى. 
كذلك يُقال: بالنسبة للجهة، 
 بالنسبة للجهة التي قد تُنسَب أو قد تُنفَى، تُنسَب لله، أو قد تُنفَى عنه، كذلك نقول نفس الكلام؛ نقول للذي يقول: 
إن الله ليس فيه جهة، ماذا تعني بهذا النفي؟ 
أتعني معارضة قول الله -تبارك وتعالى-: ﴿الرَّحْمَنُ عَلَى الْعَرْشِ اسْتَوَى﴾ ؟
 ﴿تَعْرُجُ الْمَلَائِكَةُ وَالرُّوحُ إِلَيْهِ﴾‏  ﴿أَأَمِنْتُمْ مَنْ فِي السَّمَاءِ﴾ ؟ ((اِرْحَمُوْا مَنْ فِي الأَرْضِ يَرْحَمُكُمْ مَنْ فِي السَّمَاءِ))؟
 والنصوص قاطعة في هذا أيضًا. 
إن كان الجواب: نعم، أنا أعني نفي الدِّلالات التي دلت عليها هذه النصوص؛ نقول له: أنت مبطلٌ حينما تنفي الجهة بالمعنى الذي أثبته الشَّرع في الآيات وفي الأحاديث. 
وإن كان يعني بذلك حينما يقول قائلٌ ما: "إن لله جهة" 
أنَّه يعني: أنَّ الله ليس في كل مكان مخلوق، كما يقول القائلون بوحدة الوجود من غلاة الصوفيَّة والمعتزلة وأمثالهم؛ يقولون: 
"الله موجود في كل مكان"؛
 هذا الكلام -حينئذٍ- باطل؛ لأنَّ الله -عزَّ وجلَّ- أفهمنا بنصوص قاطعة من أدلَّة الكتاب والسُّنة أنَّ له صفة العلو. 
فإذا أثبتنا صفة العلو، وسمَّوا هذه الصَّفة بأنها جهة لله؛ قلنا: لا بأس؛ لكن من نفى أنَّ لله هذه الصفة ففيه كل البأس. 
ولكننا مع ذلك سواء فيما يتعلَّق بالمكان إثباتًا ونفيًا، أو ما يتعلَّق بالجهة إثباتًا ونفيًا، أو ما يتعلَّق -وهذا ترونه في بعض كتب علم الكلام إثباتًا ونفيًا -أيضًا- وهي: إثبات الحد لله تعالى أو نفيه؛ كلُّ هذه الألفاظ الثلاثة من المكان والجهة والحد لا نستعمله إطلاقًا لا بمعنى الإثبات، ولا بمعنى النَّفي. 
نحن لا نستعمله؛ لأنَّ ذلك لم يرد في الكتاب ولا في السُّنة؛ إلا أنَّنا نتحفَّظُ مع النَّاس الذين قد يستعملون لفظًا من هذه الألفاظ الثلاثة، لا نسارع في الإنكار عليه ابتداءً؛ وإنما نسأله: ماذا تعني؟ 
فإنْ عنَى معنىً أثبتته الشَّريعة؛ قلنا: أصبت في المعنى، وأخطأت في اللفظ. 
وإن قصد بمعنى ذلك اللفظ معنىً يخالف الشَّرع؛ نقول له:
 أخطأت مرتين:
المرة الأولى -وهي الأخطر-: أنَّك عنيت بهذا اللفظ معنىً أثبته الشَّرع فنفيته. 
والشيء الثاني: أنَّك ابتدعت لفظًا استعملته في نفيه عن الله -عزَّ وجلَّ- وذلك يستلزِم نفي ما أثبته في الكتاب وفي السنة. 
والحمد لله رب العالمين  *

----------

